# A gunsmith to remove a muzzle brake



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So I have a sporterized mauser chambered for .30-06 with a muzzle brake on it that I inherited from my grandpa. I have a piece of cleaning jag stuck where the muzzle brake threads onto the crown of the barrel. I've used a dental pick and other things to try get it out but that son of a gun is in their good! I took it to a guy down in southern Utah to try to get the muzzle brake off and after removing a small set screw on the bottom of the barrel, applying heat, and giving it hell he could not get that thing to come off. He told me he didn't dare try to do anything more than that for fear of damaging the barrel. Do you guys know of any good gunsmiths that might be willing to take a peek at it? I'm thinking of telling them I will sign a waiver telling them that they can do whatever they want to try to get that muzzle brake off and if they damage the barrel I will not hold them liable because the rifle is worthless to me as it is. If they do happen to damage the barrel I will just look at having the rifle rebarreled.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Could you just cut it towards the action side of the jab and recrown? May be a better option than a full rebarrel if something does go wrong unless you don't want to lose barrel length.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Could you just cut it towards the action side of the jab and recrown? May be a better option than a full rebarrel if something does go wrong unless you don't want to lose barrel length.


Lol someone else already suggested this, but I don't like the idea because it is already a pretty short barrel. Around 18 or 19 inches I believe. Maybe I'm a dunce but I think it might be a flash suppressor that is on this rifle and not a muzzle brake after all. Are they any harder/easier to take off?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hacksaw


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know if you've tried it, but could you not jam it further down into the gun and pop it out in the chamber with a heavy duty enough cleaning rod?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Try Fraun(sp?) On 24th street in Ogden. Not sure if he is even still above ground but he could probably do it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

fishreaper said:


> I don't know if you've tried it, but could you not jam it further down into the gun and pop it out in the chamber with a heavy duty enough cleaning rod?


I've tried everything. It is in there like a piece of rebar in concrete.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hand it to your worst enemy, mother in law, or whatever and have them shoot a round through it. One way or another it will be gone.--------SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hand it to your worst enemy, mother in law, or whatever and have them shoot a round through it. One way or another it will be gone.--------SS


So you've met my mother-in-law? :shock:


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

More heat and can you get something through the brake, like a screwdriver to twist on instead of clamping down where the threads are with vice grips?
Also propane torch is not hot enough. Know anyone with a forge?
Is the jag brass? It should contract more when frozen than the barrel. Maybe freezing it will give a chance to get it out?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Put the barrel between a piece of leather, put it in a big pipe vice, get a big pipe wrench w/ a cheater, somethings going to give.


-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mtnrunner260 said:


> More heat and can you get something through the brake, like a screwdriver to twist on instead of clamping down where the threads are with vice grips?
> Also propane torch is not hot enough. Know anyone with a forge?
> Is the jag brass? It should contract more when frozen than the barrel. Maybe freezing it will give a chance to get it out?


good idea. maybe heat the barrel and use some dust off to rapidly cool the obstruction. you might be able to use some penetrating oil to keep the jag from freezing to the barrel.

good luck


----------

